# Picasa



## aggromere (Apr 10, 2009)

Any of you use picasa to edit and upload your photos.  I downloaded it and can edit and end up with some nice pictures but i have no clue how to downsize them so they dont take so much memory.


Anyone know how to do that or can suggest somewhere to go to read up on it for help.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 11, 2009)

Look at the bottom of the page

File called

Export

Set the slide bar size to 800

Your pic will end up in a file called----Picasa exports


----------



## BruceA (Apr 12, 2009)

*Using Picasa to resize photo*

I just started playing with Picasa3 too, and here's how I'm doing it:

1. Open up your photo into the right pane viewer
2. Go to "File\Export Picture to Folder"
3. in the dialog box, you will see in the middle where it says "Resize to" - set that to 800 pixels.  That will make it 800 pixels across, and the height will be automatically set proportionately. 
4. Note about "Image Quality" option below - try using Automatic or Maximum and check your file size to see if there's any difference.  If you are over 100k file size, use the "custom" setting, and try moving the slider to get you under the 100k threshold for file size. 

My understanding is that the maximum JPG file size allowed here is 100k, and 800x600.

Another note about Picasa - the Touch up tool is very easy to use, and extremely fast for cleaning up spots. It's in the Basic Fixes tab, called Retouch.  

In the Tuning Tab, use the neutral color picker to set your background to a cleaner white. 

In the Effects Tab, use the Sharpen function to make your image crisp.  This feature is outstanding.  

For another editing software to consider, you might download The Gimp, which others here are using.  I just started using it a couple nights ago, and it has the Threshold and Curves function, which Picasa doesn't have.   It has more features, and will take more time to understand.  For starters, though, Picasa3 is pretty darned good - and free!

Bruce in TN.


----------

